# More Knitted Flowers



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

I have got permission to post these so do not worry about using them.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful flowers ~ thanks for posting :-D


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very pretty - I have added them to my collection, thank you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for those, they are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

VERY Beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. What a nice reward for me. I can make something beautiful and quick and learn something new. What a good girl am I. :-D


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks nice of you to share.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. Saved them, too


----------



## Judith Anne (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the flower patterns. They are lovely.


----------



## shakesy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi can't download this please please could you post them to me l will pay for posting y Shakespeare 59 south drive Bolton upon dearer Rotherham s63 8jz thanks so much Yvonne


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

They are lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks very much for posting these lovely knitted flowers, much appreciated. Tessa28


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you very very much!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting. I downloaded them all.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great flowers...Thank you.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Everything is very cute. Thanks for sharing the patterns, but could you tell us what size needle to use & the yarn weight? Thanks so much!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing....the butterfly is beautiful!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Knitnanny, I downloaded the three different flower patterns but did not see a butterfly, and I scrolled to the bottom of each pattern. Tessa28


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Wonderful flowers. I really love to make embelishment for the things that I knit.


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting these. I am just starting a throw that will have a knitted flower on each square.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Great - thank you - not many knitted flowers around.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns! I saved them. Surely I will need them eventually.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Thank you so much for sharing....the butterfly is beautiful!


I woud like to know about the butterfly, also.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the posts. I've never done flowers before, is the idea to sew the flower down to a sweater or ? after completion?

Linny Anne


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

linny anne said:


> Thanks for the posts. I've never done flowers before, is the idea to sew the flower down to a sweater or ? after completion?
> 
> Linny Anne


I like to add knit or crochet flowers to hats, afghans, scarves, headbands, shawls or little girls dresses. Some of my friends request that I add sequins or Swarowsky elements to the flowers.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Everything is very cute. Thanks for sharing the patterns, but could you tell us what size needle to use & the yarn weight? Thanks so much!


I myself try to use lace or DK weight yarn with size 3 needles, but they can also be made with any size yarn (also crochet thread size 3, or 5, or 10 with size 5 or nine hook) and use the suggested needle size for that particular yarn, and the flower dimensions change.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds great, I guess you would sew around almost like appliqué?


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

linny anne said:


> Sounds great, I guess you would sew around almost like appliqué?


Yes. Sometimes, instead of sewing it, you can add a safety pin in the back of the motif, and then pin it to a dress, a blouse, the hat, purse. or wherever you want to use it.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you very much,have printed them for later.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. These are some of prettiest knit flowers I've seen!


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you so much. They will add lovely touches to many projects.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the knitted flowers. Revan


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tessa28 said:


> Hi Knitnanny, I downloaded the three different flower patterns but did not see a butterfly, and I scrolled to the bottom of each pattern. Tessa28


Go to the website that is on the pages - the butterfly is there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Nice flowers for add-ons.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

More knitted flowers here:
http://craftyville.squidoo.com/flowerknittingpatterns#module50396792


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

PAJulian said:


> I have got permission to post these so do not worry about using them.


Thanks for posting. My great granddaughters wil love these.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

These are wonderful,thank you so much for posting and getting permission. HOPE YOUR DAY HAS FLOWERS IN IT.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

These are lovely thank you


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you. Lovely flowers.


----------



## Jersica (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow, creative!!! beautiful flowers!!! I like them!!! Thank u for sharing!!!


----------



## OliveB (Mar 26, 2012)

That is so nice of you to share, thanks Olive B


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much!!


----------

